# Skinningrove Jetty



## Neosea (May 7, 2008)

Skinningrove is a village about 15 miles north-west of Whitby, Yorkshire. It is in a deep valley between Cattersty Cliff to the north-west and Hummersea and Boulby Cliffs to the east. Nestled in its secluded valley it has direct access to the North Sea. Skinningrove was once a centre for smuggling and fishing. The Cleveland Way passes across the valley and continues up a steep path, before hugging the cliff edge on its way south-east towards Staithes and Whitby. North-west of the village lies the half-mile golden stretch of Cattersty Sands. An old WW2 pillbox lies on the sand.

When the nearby ironstone mines opened in the 19th Century the village expanded inland to house the miners. Skinningrove has a concrete jetty, large container ships once moored at this jetty which served the mines and steelworks but it has long since been derelict. The mines closed in the early-mid part of the 20th Century but by then a thriving steelworks had been built at Carlin How on the Cattersty Cliff top and the locals were mainly employed there. The steelworks are still the main source of employment but there remain a few fishermen based in Skinningrove. A museum was opened because of the mining heritage. 












The Jetty











Remains of a lamp, telegraph or electricity post. 






Washed away tracks over piles of concrete rubble.














The Pump room














The Roof








More photo's at http://www.neolithicsea.co.uk/skinningrove.html


Enjoy


----------



## ashless (May 7, 2008)

Amazing colours mate, loving it


----------



## pdtnc (May 7, 2008)

Nice rust, and like that ladder


----------



## Neosea (May 7, 2008)

ashless said:


> Amazing colours mate, loving it





pdtnc said:


> Nice rust, and like that ladder



The colour of the rust gives a lot to work with. Wouldn't like to climb down the ladder; the rungs are very thin and the water at the bottom is at least 7 foot deep. Hate to think what is in it.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

Unusual explore. Very interesting report and photos, Neo. A nice 'oh, wow' moment when I saw the pump room.  Good stuff!


----------



## sqwasher (May 8, 2008)

Nice little find-the ladder sounds WELL dodgy!  Would be nice if anyone on here had some old pics of this to see how it was in it's heyday!? Well done!


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2008)

Great pics, I love that stage of rustyness in pics 9, 10 and 11


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 8, 2008)

wow, haven't been here for years!!!

walked along there many times before i was into UE, always wondered what it was for!

Is Rab's coffee house still there? Just past the bridge i think as you leave the beach


----------



## Neosea (May 8, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Nice little find-the ladder sounds WELL dodgy!  Would be nice if anyone on here had some old pics of this to see how it was in it's heyday!? Well done!



I am trying to find some of these, I plan to visit the mining centre at some point. I am sure they will have some



Foxylady said:


> Unusual explore. Very interesting report and photos, Neo. A nice 'oh, wow' moment when I saw the pump room.  Good stuff!



Thank you.



King Al said:


> Great pics, I love that stage of rustyness in pics 9, 10 and 11







she_geordie said:


> wow, haven't been here for years!!!
> 
> walked along there many times before i was into UE, always wondered what it was for!
> 
> Is Rab's coffee house still there? Just past the bridge i think as you leave the beach



I go regular, especially when the cod are about

Can't say I have seen Rabs coffee house, although Skinningrove has its share of derelict buildings. I don't take too much notice, too eager to get to the sea.


----------



## Wile-E (May 9, 2008)

Sweet!
Is that the one where some guy fell down into part of it while fishing a few months back?


----------



## Neosea (May 9, 2008)

Wile-E said:


> Sweet!
> Is that the one where some guy fell down into part of it while fishing a few months back?



That's the one


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 9, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Can't say I have seen Rabs coffee house, although Skinningrove has its share of derelict buildings. I don't take too much notice, too eager to get to the sea.



oh, last time i went, Rab's was far from derelict...... it was a pub, we stayed there with work.
The place was so old, we couldnt have all the tv's on at the same time becuase it blew the electrics, and we had to co-ordinate when we had a shower 
Will have to get myself down there and have a look


----------



## Neosea (May 9, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> oh, last time i went, Rab's was far from derelict...... it was a pub, we stayed there with work.
> The place was so old, we couldnt have all the tv's on at the same time becuase it blew the electrics, and we had to co-ordinate when we had a shower
> Will have to get myself down there and have a look



Next time I drive down, I will keep my eyes open I don't take too much notice of pubs so probably missed it. Skinningrove seems to be a place time forgot


----------



## Neosea (May 11, 2008)

Found an old picture of the jetty, not very big but it gives an idea of what it was like and how big it was


----------



## BigLoada (May 12, 2008)

Very nice. Especially the old rusting pipework and the pumproom.


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 12, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Next time I drive down, I will keep my eyes open I don't take too much notice of pubs so probably missed it. Skinningrove seems to be a place time forgot



cool, thanks 
and yeah, it is the place that time forgot!!!
Think they like it that way though!


----------



## ajb235 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Skinningrove Jetty pumps*

Anyone know what the pumps on the jetty were for? I know that the jetty was used for loading ships with pig iron from the steelworks. But there are signs of iron pipework running down to the jetty and lots of valves etc in the pump house. What were they pumping?


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably fuel oil for the ships


----------



## Neosea (Jan 2, 2010)

Could also be for supplying water to the ships that used coal fired boilers to power steam engines. Although they could use salt water, corrosion would then be a major problem.


----------



## the harvester (Jan 2, 2010)

nice pictures and great looking rustiness, like the old black and white picture.
Was this the place that was featured on a tv series called 'britains worst towns' or similar title?


----------



## Neosea (Jan 2, 2010)

the harvester said:


> nice pictures and great looking rustiness, like the old black and white picture.
> Was this the place that was featured on a tv series called 'britains worst towns' or similar title?



Thanks mate,

I don't know about the TV series, I don't watch much TV.


----------



## the harvester (Jan 2, 2010)

my mistake, it was 'toughest villages in britain', here's a clip....
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfDtylU8ZEA[/nomedia]


----------



## Neosea (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Krypton (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice Shots. My Uncle John retired as Captain of Industry at the Steelworks there last year.


----------

